# 20% off Wednesday!!!



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

Come in tomorrow and mention the Dallas Plant club and get 20% off livestock and 10% off of driftwood. 

Lots of great fish in stock. Large shipment of Malaysian Driftwood that was handpicked by me. Very cool shapes with lots of character. We have lots of different Barbs and Tetras in stock. Very rare Danios (Devario Sondhii) as well as Microrasbora Rubescens. 

Come see us on Wednesday!!!


----------

